# Quicksilver lenses



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, I have a pair of Q2 goggles that include a yellow Hi-viz lense in addition to the orange mirror that was in it when purchased. I have searched quite a bit for additional lenses for sale but with no luck. Anyone know where I can find Quicksilver lenses? I emailed the customer service dept. @ Quicksilver, evidently not many people are current with their snow offerings. Also tried walking into a Quicksilver store in Santa Monica that sold snow gear to ask and they were even more clueless. 

Anyone know where I can score some lenses?


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi man! I have the same problem with the same glasses and I found that Quiksilver Q2 lenses - Accessories Quiksilver on Eyeshop.com I still have to try and I dunno if im gonna try it here but I hope it'll help you!


----------

